# INFJs essentially don't exist



## Daveman (May 16, 2010)

Werewolfen said:


> I've taken the MBTI test at Similar Minds , My Personality.info , Human Metrics , Kisa.ca , and probably 20 times, every result was ALWAYS - *INFJ*
> 
> From everything I've read about the INFJ , I can identify with the description more than ANY of the other 15 types, and I didn't start to really study the INFJ descriptions until after I had taken the tests from multiple sites multiple times.
> 
> Me....an SJ ? nah , that's funny :laughing:


Cool, another INFJ! :happy:

We can read our own souls too, if we try hard enough. I did it. Read my thread called in the INFJ section titled "I am currently happy. This is how I did it."

The answer to stress relief for an INFJ is to focus on other people and find a way to make a difference. The are humanitarians through and through. Harmony seeking idealists.

We exist to give our opinions on how to make a situation peaceful. Too often we want to change the perception of everybody in the world. A lot of thought goes into our vision. And, not to sound arrogant, but we are naturally gifted- even though oddly enough most of us don't realize and think we are stupid..for lack of common sense. Simplicty is often harder than that which is complex, because it is "mundane".


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad a couple INFJs chimed in. Obviously that was expected, because I kinda put this out there in a somewhat abrasive fashion. Fortunately, you guys sound like you're into using personality enough that it's actually given you a context within which to identify yourself.

I suppose at the root of all this, is that a lot of people use personality tying to so casually that it doesn't really help them and may even further their own distorted view of themselves that it's rather unnerving to me. A frequent one that I see happens to be people identifying themselves as INFJs not really understanding what that means. INFJs seem to be such closed off types that it's hard to really find any face to face.

I suppose I'm sorta talking out of my @$$, but experience has shown many people aren't what they think they are. Sometimes it seems to go back to self-esteem. Sometimes it's just part of the maturation process. It's complex, but I'm still convinced that INFJs are rare and the underlying principle is that people need to really explore how they function.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah mistyping is fairly common - tests can't measure your psyche 100% accurately - there would be INFJs that are mistyped and also INFJ's that have mistyped as INTJ, INTP etc.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

gasp! thats unfortunate to hear, but sadly its the truth, i know a few INFJs that have been mistyped.. it happens.. YAY who wants hug!


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

krwheel said:


> I suppose at the root of all this, is that a lot of people use personality tying to so casually that it doesn't really help them and may even further their own distorted view of themselves that it's rather unnerving to me. A frequent one that I see happens to be people identifying themselves as INFJs not really understanding what that means. INFJs seem to be such closed off types that it's hard to really find any face to face.
> 
> I suppose I'm sorta talking out of my @$$, but experience has shown many people aren't what they think they are. Sometimes it seems to go back to self-esteem. Sometimes it's just part of the maturation process. It's complex, but I'm still convinced that INFJs are rare and the underlying principle is that people need to really explore how they function.


I understand what you mean. In one INFJ community that I used to belong to, oftentimes the majority of posts were from those who had obviously mistyped themselves. Being an Idealist at heart and seeing people acting so unauthentically, it was annoying to say the least.

I have often wondered as to why we're one of the rarer types in society - but after reflecting on it it started to make sense, especially when you look at it in a historical context.

- We're a bit anti-violence, and believe in fair play, so would be at a disadvantage in a fight.
- We are often not very practical when younger, which makes for bad decisions.
- How many priests, healers, or witch doctors does one village really need? :laughing:


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Drea said:


> Their over-representation on this site is a side effect of their under-represententation in real life. That's why there are so few ESFJs here even though they're the most common type. They don't need to use personality sites like this to find like-minded others since their are plently around them already.
> 
> Just a theory.


What he said.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Introspiritual said:


> I understand what you mean. In one INFJ community that I used to belong to, oftentimes the majority of posts were from those who had obviously mistyped themselves. Being an Idealist at heart and seeing people acting so unauthentically, it was annoying to say the least.
> 
> I have often wondered as to why we're one of the rarer types in society - but after reflecting on it it started to make sense, especially when you look at it in a historical context.
> 
> ...


I agree with this too.

I vote NP as most likely to die crossing the street looking in the wrong direction.
Our weaknesses are often only _tolerated_ by society.

Hell one notable reoccuring facet of conservative society's is a naked hostility to intellectualism.
It's the same from Here to Iran.

The INFJ chameleon act is a survival tactic learned early and maintained through life.
Same thing with the ENTP

Both types will be considered "fake" by the more narrowminded and rigid types.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I can see INFJ being an easily mistyped category. Unfortunately, the only way you can really find out is if you conclude Ni to be your dominant function, and then Fe to be your aux. 

That's a big difference between my sister and I. She originally was typed INFJ, but we got into cognitive functions, and Ni makes absolutely no sense to her, but we both get Fe pretty well. Same method goes to INFPs.


----------

